# Potato varieties and their uses



## larry_stewart (May 6, 2007)

Just wondering if someone can give me some general rules about what varietis of potatoes are better for a specific recipe/ purpose.  For example, which are better for mashed potatoes, stews, beaked potatoes, soups, fries, home fries ...

Im sure the consistancy, starch, ability not to break down while cooking and other properties play a role in all of this,

Anyway, 

thanks in advance


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

I don't happen to know off hand, but generaly they tell you what the potatoe is good for on the package. or they sometimes have the large bins that tell you all that type of info and you just pick and choose which type you want.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 6, 2007)

usually i just buy what looks the freshest ( and least expensive).  But , in some recipes im looking for a certain consistancy.  And even when i do pick the right potato ( by chance) , I never write it down.  That is why i am looking for general rules.   Just as certain apples are better for baking, pies ... than others .


----------



## Andy M. (May 6, 2007)

High starch potatoes such as russets/Idaho are best for baking and french fries.  They are also good for mashing.

Medium starch potatoes such as yukon golds are good for mashed.

Low starch potatoes, often called all purpose, are good for sliced applications such as potato salad, soups and stews as they don't break down and disintegrate when cooked.


----------



## larry_stewart (May 7, 2007)

Great, thanks a lot.  Now Ill go to put this to good use .


----------

